# Charlie Sheen?



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

Crazy No?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Crazy yes. He looks wasted too. Kinda like he did during his Spin City days.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think he's crazy, just substance abusing and then being dumb enough to make a public show of it.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Crazy awesome. Parties, porn stars, blow, booze. The guy knows how to have a good time.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

He has his problems yes, but I think the media puts way to much infusis on the lives of celebrities. Everything they do is scrutenized, & their lives put under a microscope for everyone to judge. If you ask me they should just get a life & mind their own damn bussiness, & allow him to make his mistakes whatever they may be.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

AK32 said:


> He has his problems yes, but I think the media puts way to much infusis on the lives of celebrities. Everything they do is scrutenized, & their lives put under a microscope for everyone to judge. If you ask me they should just get a life & mind their own damn bussiness, & allow him to make his mistakes whatever they may be.


I kinda agree with this. I mean the media follows them EVERYWHERE. I would think that eats at your psyche quite a bit. It's rediculous! It is my understanding that Sheen decided to say a bunch of stuff during a planned interview though. Is that true? I'll be honest I haven't been watching THAT close, because I don't care THAT much. But you can't miss some of it. Anyway, it seems as though he is finished. But he had a long run.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know what to think. He is either in denial or withdrawal possibly. I don't know how the people around him aren't stepping in more. I think he needs counseling more than anything - not a group setting.

What is it about the partying that he enjoys so much - is the escape from "perceived pain" that bad?
This really makes me want to look at my own issues, more than anything. :stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Crazy, no. A drug addicted fool, yes. 

'Tis a shame, as I will really miss Two and a Half Men.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't get why he's famous other than having a famous father. No talent. Even his brother is funnier.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Meh, never got this guy and I don't really know what's going on with him.

I prefer his brother by a long shot.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I really don't care what he does in his personal life, I just want him to straighten up whatever he needs to fix because his show is hilarious and I love it


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

That guy is ****ing hilarious, I am getting sick of hearing about him even in australia!


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Watched about five interviews of the MaSheen today. Guy's on fire:

"I am on a drug, it's called _Charlie Sheen_. It's not available because if you try it you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body."

[In response to critics' suggestions of him having bi-polar disorder] "Wow, what does that mean? What's the cure, medicine? Make me like them? Not gonna happen. I'm bi-_winning_. I win here, I win there. Now what?"

"The run I was on made Sinatra, Flynn, Jagger, Richards, all of them look like droopy-eyed, armless children."

"They picked a fight with a warlock. [I plan on winning this war] with zeal, and focus, and violent...hatred."

"These resentments...they are the rocket fuel that lives in the tip of my sabre."

"Are you guys starting to get the 'winning' concept? Anyone? I'm sorry my life's so much more b****in' than yours. _Winning_."

Here's hoping he puts out an audiobook of this s*** ala Kenny Powers.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I would think it would be a spiral that's hard to get out of.... people mostly tell you what you want to hear when you have money and they want to hang with you and they encourage you to do the worst. You do stupid and awful things because you are intoxicated... then you sober up and see what you've done... the guilt, remorse and regret are so intense that you have to shut it out so you take that one more hit, that one more drink... to drown out the thoughts and memories of what you did and who you hurt (your family and real friends)... you just wanna shut it all out. 

I feel sorry for him... not in a pathetic way but in a 'what a wasted life' kinda way. He's got it all... and yet has nothing because he can't accept and enjoy any of the good in his life because of all the bad stuff going on and the negative thoughts that must always be pounding in his heart, mind, body and soul. From what I can tell you would feel totally trapped. 

He thinks he's invincible it seems (or maybe he is suicidal and figures - what a way to go), God help him when he finally crashes... and he will. But guess who will be there when he does... his family and real friends... none of the losers or hookers or hangers on that keep him primed and hyped up for the next big party. He's a child of Hollywood... it destroys and spits out it's youth like trash... taking beautiful children and turning them into unrecognizable pathetic empty shells.

Personally I think he will die too soon ... and it will be sad... so much potential wasted. Kinda like a lot of everyday regular people I know... you sure don't have to be famous or have money to be trapped in this cycle... it just amplifies it.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> Crazy awesome. Parties, porn stars, blow, booze. The guy knows how to have a good time.


Excellent reasoning. I am jealous of how crazy awesome he is. I need to party with him.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

That's the kind of good time that leaves you with a brain that ressembles swiss cheese. Seriously: prolonged usage of hard drugs actually makes holes develop in your brain. Hence his colourful interviews of late.

Part of me loves it, cuz the **** he says is truly hilarious (see VCL XI's post), but mostly I just feel sorry for him. Despite the grandstanding, I've known enough people who got badly into hard drugs to know that at those parties that some people think sound so fun, there were probably times when he was convinced people were plotting to kill him, or when he thought somebody stole his rock and screamed in their face, etc. Or after the party when he's dealing with his career derailing, his publicist abandoning him, and the people who really matter - friends and family - are withdrawing because they're sad to see him doing this to himself.

A few good times at parties don't make up for the fact that drugs turn your life into an overwhelming pile of **** :no


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

he was funny in money talks, major league and his cameo in ferris bueller, but other than that i don't care about him. i don't understand why the whole world is sitting on the edge of their seats waiting to see what this loser is going to do next.

emilio estevez>>>>charlie sheen


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

http://twitter.com/charliesheen

#winning


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

He'll be dead soon.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> emilio estevez>>>>charlie sheen


Completely disagree. When was the last time Estevez was starring in a good movie? The Breakfast Club :lol. Perhaps that one with Cuba Gooding Jr and the guy from the Quaker State oil commercials chasing them? Men at work had both of them in it. Wait, Maximum Overdrive was a good movie . I think Sheen got a little too much credit for Wall Street and Plattoon. Perhaps that was a flaw of Oliver Stone's though. He was great in The Arrival. He's been great in most movies lately. He also makes like 2 and a half million dollars For Each Episode of Two and a Half Men. That's crazy money there. Means he's bringing about 9 figures a year!


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

By the way, he did an interview with Howard Stern on Sirius radio yesterday. Apparently, he sounded kind of like a prude when Stern brought up sex because he said something like he wasn't into the kinky stuff.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We should be a little more supportive of Mr. Sheen in the sense that if he needs help, that he gets it.
We should not be making fun of him; we do not know the whole picture. As SAers, we really should know better.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

stylicho said:


> Completely disagree. When was the last time Estevez was starring in a good movie? The Breakfast Club :lol. Perhaps that one with Cuba Gooding Jr and the guy from the Quaker State oil commercials chasing them? Men at work had both of them in it. Wait, Maximum Overdrive was a good movie . I think Sheen got a little too much credit for Wall Street and Plattoon. Perhaps that was a flaw of Oliver Stone's though. He was great in The Arrival. He's been great in most movies lately. He also makes like 2 and a half million dollars For Each Episode of Two and a Half Men. That's crazy money there. Means he's bringing about 9 figures a year!


That Charlie gets better movies to be in than Emilio is part of the bizareness of his life.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think Emilio is a better actor. That being said, Charlie is a better "comic". He can't act to save his life, though.

As far as the whole "hookers and drugs bit", I'm a little tired of hearing about it. His life has been a mess for 20 years, this is nothing new. 

He'll either save himself, or he'll die. I don't think he's mentally ill, just a drug addict who has too many Yes men.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

stylicho said:


> Completely disagree. When was the last time Estevez was starring in a good movie? The Breakfast Club :lol. Perhaps that one with Cuba Gooding Jr and the guy from the Quaker State oil commercials chasing them? Men at work had both of them in it. Wait, Maximum Overdrive was a good movie . I think Sheen got a little too much credit for Wall Street and Plattoon. Perhaps that was a flaw of Oliver Stone's though. He was great in The Arrival. He's been great in most movies lately. He also makes like 2 and a half million dollars For Each Episode of Two and a Half Men. That's crazy money there. Means he's bringing about 9 figures a year!


Emilio is definitely more intelligent and talented than Charlie Sheen if that really means anything. Emilio wrote and directed Bobby,The Way and Men at Work, to name a few and I'm sure will receive an Oscar nod in not too distant future. He's not afraid to tackle social issues and is quite outspoken like his Dad. Charlie on the other hand.............

Regarding Charlie's notoriety at the moment, I don't know what his problem is, but it's really nobody's business but his own. I sure as hell don't read the constant c*** written about him, and maybe if people ignored whatever he's doing, he will settle down and get some help. :stu


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Charlie Sheen is an actor. No matter what he says or does, I can never quite shake the feeling I'm watching a performance. But that would be truly crazy, wouldn't it?


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

When a father has his two sons at home and thinks its ok to have two prostitues there as well... makes him crazy

crazy sheen


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd say he's bipolar. Excessive sexual activity. Grandiose ideas - he said HBO had offerered him a series - they hadn't. Excessive spending. Giving a hooker he just met $40,000. for nothing. Lots of energy. I'd say he's manic.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I think he is #Winning!!! it. 

Has anyone told him what that word means yet? It seems as though he has mistaken it for its opposite.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Im on a drug........and its called CHARLIE SHEEN!!!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

And I was all like "EMILIO!!"

Seriously though I heard that when a reporter asked him was he afraid of dying, he responded with "Dying's for losers"


That's the best thing I heard all week


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> We should be a little more supportive of Mr. Sheen in the sense that if he needs help, that he gets it.
> We should not be making fun of him; we do not know the whole picture. As SAers, we really should know better.


He has tiger blood and Adonis DNA, I think he can handle it.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

He'll be back on the coke and dead within 6 months. Count on it.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I really don't care what his deal is. In my opinion he is no more repulsive than the majority of celebrities (or just regular people for that matter). Yep, he's an addict and a **** up, but at least he doesn't try to pose as something he isn't. The dude has been like this for a really long time, it's been no secret, and the public still watched his show. Judging famous people is oh so easy.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I suspect Charlie is my brotha from another motha :sus 
For all the digs everyone's making at him (I'm guilty too) I hope he gets help, becuase I'm definitely a drug addict, of the worst kind when Im using, & to watch him lose everything would be really, really sad. But he could...he might.

Not sure how many millions he's worth, but the way he's spending $ on booze, drugs & prostitutes it could be gone quick...

I'd hate to see him living in the ghetto wearing a wife-beater, drinking quarts of cheep beer & wine & smokin twenties out of a home-made crack pipe years from now. Could go down that way, but, man I hope not.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

GnR said:


> I really don't care what his deal is. In my opinion he is no more repulsive than the majority of celebrities (or just regular people for that matter). Yep, he's an addict and a **** up, but at least he doesn't try to pose as something he isn't. The dude has been like this for a really long time, it's been no secret, and the public still watched his show. Judging famous people is oh so easy.


He may be doing unhealthy things but so is the rest of the human race. His life. If he dies then it was his choice. I like a person who doesn't play politics. I actually applaud him for being truthful. Honestly, he doesn't affect me in anyway so why should I care?

Oh btw, http://www.ustream.tv/charliesheen (yes, he is starting a vlog)


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> He may be doing unhealthy things but so is the rest of the human race. His life. If he dies then it was his choice. I like a person who doesn't play politics. I actually applaud him for being truthful. Honestly, he doesn't affect me in anyway so why should I care?


 I agree. He's just a person. Mind you, his apparent tendency to be violent toward women does make me want to boot him in the head.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I think he might have SA, no?


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

He paid to **** bree olson good taste shes ****ing hot.






lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

MattFoley said:


> I think he might have SA, no?


No way dude


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

"WHATS BIPOLAR?...IM-BI WINNING"
I win here,I win there.:yes


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

The literal definition of bi-winning.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

charlie sheen is vlogging right now!

http://www.ustream.tv/charliesheen


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

although this whole charlie sheen thing going on does give me a bit of a chuckle, it sucks that we are giving him so much attention...he's such a terrible person.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

atticusfinch said:


> although this whole charlie sheen thing going on does give me a bit of a chuckle, it sucks that we are giving him so much attention...he's such a terrible person.


why is he such a terrible person?


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

"The Chase" with Kristy Swanson :yes


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

This vlog is pretty boring so far....


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Watching his vlog live...

he actually looks good...really tired, little glossy eyed, kind of wrestless & a little irritable at times...

Theme here on the vlog seems to be...winning...winning...winning...winning...winning...


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

MattFoley said:


> I think he might have SA, no?


LOL! Yeah right!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I saw him on Piers Morgan Tonight - seemed surprisingly normal and relaxed...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

His blog sucks...i don't think i'm doing ot watch this again...


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Sick of hearing about Charlie Sheen, but I was curious and watched some of his vlog. It sucks. There is a lot of incoherent rambling. He has a huge ego too. I wouldn't be surprised if he is actually bipolar. He acts manic, but maybe that's just his personality or the effect of long term drug abuse.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

He tattoo'd "winning" on himself. Interesting mentality haha.

I find it kinda funny that whatever this guy's deal is, the way he acts and thinks is the complete opposite of someone with SA. A lot of people with SA truly believe that no matter what they might say or do, they will never be worthy. Sheen is at the other end of the spectrum. I guess this board's mantra would be "losing"...


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I worked at a psych hospital for years and I saw tons of bipolars in manic states. Charlie Sheen looks just like that. I also knew a woman who developed bipolar later in life - after a shrink gave her an SSRI for depression. Use of other drugs like ecstacy may cause a person to develop the disease. Here's from an article by a psychologist I looked up:

"Science still does not have a definitive answer on what causes bipolar disorder, or any other disorder for that matter. The mechanism by which psychiatric diseases develop has yet to be elucidated. Some theorists currently believe that some individuals, those who use drugs and subsequently develop psychosis, may have a predisposition to developing psychiatric disorders. Under this theory, drug use has the potential to serve as a catalyst for psychiatric symptoms."

It's also possible that he has been bipolar for a long time and has been self medicating with drugs. People frequently do that. I saw that a lot at the psych hospital too. Another article:

'At the 1996 U.S. Psychiatric & Mental Health Congress, Kathleen Brady, M.D., Ph.D., an associate professor of psychiatry at the Medical University of South Carolina, reported that "substance abuse occurs in 30% to 60% of patients with bipolar disorder and is more likely to coexist with bipolar illness than with any other Axis I psychiatric disorder" (1996). Dr. Brady goes on to add that "2% to 4% of alcoholics and up to 30% of cocaine abusers meet the diagnostic criteria for bipolar disorder."'

But even unfder medical supervision bipolar disorder is very difficult to live with. Medications like lithium and depokote are better at taking away the manic episodes than the depressive ones. Many studies indicate a 15% rate of suicide amongst individuals with bipolar disorder. This rate is about 30 times higher than than that of the general population. 

It's very callous of people to be making fun and having a laugh over Charlie Sheen. He seems to be a sick man. If he had cancer people wouldn't be laughing at him.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i wish i was a rockstar from mars.....


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

@ Scarpia...I know it doesn't excuse it, but I laugh at him because he reminds me so much of myself, and sometimes it's easier to laugh than to cry, man.

Some of what you posted actually scares the crap out of me. Considering I did a whole, whole lot of cocaine in my teens & early twenties, and have been drinking heavily for...25 years now. (I'm 40).


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

The girl on the right thats some good tits and arse right there.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I simply can't believe he passed that drug test, it doesn't mean much because he could flush his system and coke goes out fast. I don't see why people care so much and are in shock and awe. I also think the ABC interview was intentionally edited to shock people. He had that coke stare in that interview, it was clear he did some **** the night before. Man that nostril was huge.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

feels said:


>


Lol have you seen the video of him on youtube the bi winning dubstep one?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

If anyone's interested, 20/20 did an interview with him.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/220426/abc-2020-the-charlie-sheen-interview#s-p1-so-i0

I found it quite disturbing to watch. :no


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Actually I'm not being mean that guy makes me giggle with his sillyness. =]


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I listened to his interview with Howard Stearn. He's got to lower his ego. There's a debate between confidence and arrogance on here. This is definitely arrogance. "I'm high on Charlie Sheen". "I'm a rockstar". "I have tiger blood and Adonis DNA :lol".


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

daniel1989 said:


> The girl on the right thats some good tits and arse right there.


Damn, that's the same thing she said about you :lol


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

daniel1989 said:


> Actually I'm not being mean that guy makes me giggle with his sillyness. =]


 Do you laugh at epilectics when they have a seizure? Sheen passed the drug test probably because he isn't taking any. He seems to be a bipolar in a manic state. He is sick and the TV networks are exploiting him. They should not be interviewing him and airing that stuff. It's disgusting.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think he's trying to reprise his greatest moment, four minutes towards the end of Ferris Bueller's Day Off.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Ferris Bueller, Young Guns, and Red Dawn were the only halfway decent things he was in, if you're asking me. 

And THANK YOU Charlie Sheen for getting that godawful show cancelled.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

bezoomny said:


> Ferris Bueller, Young Guns, and Red Dawn were the only halfway decent things he was in, if you're asking me.
> 
> And THANK YOU Charlie Sheen for getting that godawful show cancelled.


You're nuts, no offense . How could you not like Zane Zaminsky 




Edit: By the way, Im guessing you're also a Patrick Swayze fan? Wasn't that the same girl in Ferris Buehller's Day Off that was in Dirty Dancing?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I never heard of porn star bree olsen until this sheen drama started up. Anyway, Satan made me look up some of her videos on the internet. No reason to feel sorry for Charlie Sheen, he's doing well for himself.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hes a legend


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

A fun little game. See if you can win.

Charlie Sheen vs. Muammar Gaddafi.

I got 3/10.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

scarpia said:


> Do you laugh at epilectics when they have a seizure? Sheen passed the drug test probably because he isn't taking any. He seems to be a bipolar in a manic state. He is sick and the TV networks are exploiting him. They should not be interviewing him and airing that stuff. It's disgusting.


Whatever makes me smile and gets me through the day, I couldn't care less about the reason.

"I never heard of porn star bree olsen until this sheen drama started up. Anyway, Satan made me look up some of her videos on the internet. No reason to feel sorry for Charlie Sheen, he's doing well for himself"

And Bree Olson is great she's been around for years.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

stylicho said:


> You're nuts, no offense . How could you not like Zane Zaminsky
> 
> 
> 
> ...







WOLVERINES!

And yes, I am a fan of Swayze (by virtue of the fact that I really like The Outsiders, Red Dawn, and Dirty Dancing more than me actually liking him as an actor...) and Jennifer Gray plays Ferris' sister and the girl in Dirty Dancing, yeah.






Oh snap. This may be like the critical limit of 80s possible in one post.






John Cryer anyone?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> A fun little game. See if you can win.
> 
> Charlie Sheen vs. Muammar Gaddafi.
> 
> I got 3/10.


*You scored 3 out of a possible 10

Not a keen follower of rabid ravers then?*

OMG! What the ....?! :lol


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

scarpia said:


> Do you laugh at epilectics when they have a seizure? Sheen passed the drug test probably because he isn't taking any. He seems to be a bipolar in a manic state. He is sick and the TV networks are exploiting him. They should not be interviewing him and airing that stuff. It's disgusting.


It's not very hard to dilute and give a false negative. In the subsequent interviews after the ABC he sounded a lot cleaner but I still think he's using. Not that it's "wrong" like you guys imply.

Really you are the one saying he's sick. I'm just being real because I know what it's like once you have a taste for it. There's no chance in hell that he's completely sober. Not like he's crazy. That's what your personality becomes when you use cocaine.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Officially FIRED: http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-31749_162-20040286-10391698.html

_"Now I can take all of the bazillions, never have to look at whatshisc*** again and I never have to put on those silly shirts for as long as this warlock exists in the terrestrial dimension."_

On the bright side, maybe CBS can bring back _The Famous Teddy Z_.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Live the Sheen Dream.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Alright, everybody give Charley a break already. He's made me laugh more times then any of you have. Show some respect. :no


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> Officially FIRED


How much coke did Charlie do? Enough to kill Two and a Half Men .


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Saw a clip of his last vlog and it was pretty disturbing and sad. He looks terrible and sounds psychotic.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

If SAers took Charlies advice it might actually bring some balance into their lives. WWCSD?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

stylicho said:


> How much coke did Charlie do? Enough to kill Two and a Half Men .


Dude, he claimed to shoot up 7 grams of coke at once. Banging means shooting.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Tonight's vlog was very...









"...Undigested hummus trading real estate for this fire-dance"


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

stylicho said:


> How much coke did Charlie do? Enough to kill Two and a Half Men .


:teeth


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Dude, he claimed to shoot up 7 grams of coke at once. Banging means shooting.


Yeah...and that is *a lot* of f*ing coke to shoot up at once. I used to main-line. Not sure how you could fit 7 grams in a spoon all at once, but where there's a will, there's a way.

I did a lot, lot less than that, 7 grams would have killed me, for sure. My hands would start shaking so violently because I knew what was about to hit me, that my friends had to shoot me up for me, I couldn't hold the point steady enough to hit my arm, much less a vein. I know what it's like to be that into this stuff. Once you've got a taste for it, your like a rabid dog...it literally makes you lose your mind. Alcohol becomes something you drink in between scoring, to calm your nerves a bit. You start to drink it like other people drink water when they're thirsty.

Everyone else in life becomes an annoyance, except for your dealer, and your friends that help you score the next hit. While this is in a way amusing to watch, because it's easier to laugh at him than to take him seriously & cry...I do feel sorry for him. Once you've been there, man, you can never ever go back.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

TenYears said:


> Once you've been there, man, you can never ever go back.


You can go back if you have the willpower. I'm living proof of that. It's just _really really_ hard and takes an _extremely_ long, painful time to recover from it. It's also only about 3% of coke/meth addicts that are able to stay clean. Because of that I had to cut ties with all of my good friends for life.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yup, this guy is nuuuuuttttsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

LALoner said:


> If SAers took Charlies advice it might actually bring some balance into their lives. WWCSD?


That guy that hosts the Soup is a much bigger creep than Charlie Sheen is...


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I kind of get what he's saying. He's kind of saying why should I conform to society and live a boring life because what I want to do is seen as immoral and such. He's a cool dude. I'm on the Sheen Team.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

The guy in the Soup video above is reaching, clawing, fighting for any material he can get, because he's realized he's run out of original stuff & isn't funny anymore. I could make fun of Charlie Sheen & do better than that. That was seriously, lame. Come on man, I could do better comedy than that, & I'm a depressed alcoholic whose battling severe anxiety.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Instead of regular warnings the mods should tell people "your messing with a Warlock!"


----------



## RDorothy (Feb 24, 2011)

All I know about Charlie is that he was a supporter of conspiracy theories such as "9/11 was an inside job". Perhaps the secret societies finally decided to do away with him just like they did to Michael Jackson. :|


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

His new music video:


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I really hope this Charlie Sheen kick dies down soon. Although I did chuckle at some of the things he has said courtesy of it being EVERYWHERE, I will not give this guy my attention- not only he is nuts, but he's a goddamn *******.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's likely he's going to have some massive coronary pop, it's kind of really tragic as well as being funny. You can't do that much cocaine for that long and not expect to have repurcusions.

He's like a massive cocaine fueled comedy supernova.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> He's like a massive cocaine fueled comedy supernova.


I'm curious to see how people will react if he happens to die from his addiction. it's like, _you laughing now, bud?_


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

bwidger85 said:


> His new music video:


I enjoyed this almost as much as the Double Rainbow Song! :haha


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> I'm curious to see how people will react if he happens to die from his addiction. it's like, _you laughing now, bud?_


Totally, but it'll get the same sort of attention all celebrity deaths do. There'll be jokes on sickipedia straight after he dies, it's just a sad fact of the perverse perspective that people have of celebrities.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ I don't think he's going to die any day soon ( I could be wrong, hopefully for his sake anyway) but he will fade into obscurity and that, will be that. Hopefully, his family can help him pick up the pieces because when he comes down, it won't be pretty.

It's the death of Heath Ledger and Brittany Murphy that are the real shockers and quite sad.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Bi-winning?

now, _that_ is the way to go


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

What is this, a bi-winning?


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

not bi-polar but bi-winning


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

stylicho said:


> What is this, a bi-winning?


I didn't know what it was until I watched the video!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

stylicho said:


> What is this, a bi-winning?


Bi-Winning - Win here, win there!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


>


Competition always brings out the best effort from people.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

lonelysheep said:


>


_"Aren't you bi-polar?"_

Charlie:
_"I'm bi-WINNING!"_

_"winning here, winning there, winning-winning everywhere!"_

haha, favorite funny part


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

AliBaba said:


>


I don't care how playe dout this whole thing with charlie sheen is right now...THIS is FUNNNY!!!!!!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> _"Aren't you bi-polar?"_
> 
> Charlie:
> _"I'm bi-WINNING!"_
> ...


LOL, mine too. I also like how he says "Dude, can't handle it!"


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> I really hope this Charlie Sheen kick dies down soon. Although I did chuckle at some of the things he has said courtesy of it being EVERYWHERE, I will not give this guy my attention- not only he is nuts, but he's a goddamn *******.


Agreed. People shouldn't be encouraging this woman-beater.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I am _never_ going to get that song out of my head.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> I am _never_ going to get that song out of my head.


Me either! I just notcied how much I repeated it in the kitch just now cooking chicken...and laughing...


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I heard he did enough coke to kill 2 and a half men.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Catchy:


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Totally, but it'll get the same sort of attention all celebrity deaths do. There'll be jokes on sickipedia straight after he dies, it's just a sad fact of the perverse perspective that people have of celebrities.


He is making a jackass of himself with no humility or anything...AND it is funny, so I actually think the public reactions are normal. If he dies from his addiction then of course that would be tragic, but to be honest, his calamity has hit home in such a way I would find it almost impossible to not think of the "epic" scenarios he has done. Right now, totally "winning" on a funny-factor regardless of the seriousness of his problems... now, if he was close to me it'd be a little more sinister for me to admit that...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Maybe he's just having a bit of fun with the media firestorm that suddenly surrounded him. Like when Bowie claimed to be gay for kicks and shock factor or when Joaquin Phoenix had his "nervous breakdown" and became a rapper.


----------



## izuhbelluh (Feb 25, 2011)

If any of you have an android phone, there's a Charlie Sheen soundboard app and it's amazing! it's like all the crazy things he's said in interviews and it's jsut hilarious, and you can set the clips to your ringtone or message alert. 
Like I have him saying "DUH, WINNING" as my text message alert, haha.

Oh, and it's free!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Maybe he's just having a bit of fun with the media firestorm that suddenly surrounded him. *Like when Bowie claimed to be gay for kicks and shock factor or when Joaquin Phoenix had his "nervous breakdown" and became a rapper.*


Not good examples.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

VIOLENT TORPEDO OF TRUTH TOUR, APRIL 2011: http://www.ticketmaster.com/artist/1568566


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

LALoner said:


> Not good examples.


Feel free to provide better examples, if you so choose. I'm certainly no expert in pop culture.

But if not, then it's kinda a douche move to just say my examples were bad without providing better ones or even explaining why they're bad.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Feel free to provide better examples, if you so choose. I'm certainly no expert in pop culture.
> 
> But if not, then it's kinda a douche move to just say my examples were bad without providing better ones or even explaining why they're bad.


Its a douche move to act like Bowie isn't really gay or Phoenix didn't really make a rap record.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> Maybe he's just having a bit of fun with the media firestorm that suddenly surrounded him. Like when Bowie claimed to be gay for kicks and shock factor or when Joaquin Phoenix had his "nervous breakdown" and became a rapper.


I get what you're saying. Yeah, it's a b**** to get caught in the sitaution he's in, but once the spotlight is on you, really, what are you gonna do...hide, or have fun with it. You can laugh, be sort of a clown about it, or go into hiding and cry. Hard to do either, really, but which sounds like more fun, if you had the choice...

VIOLENT TORPEDO OF TRUTH TOUR, APRIL 2011: http://www.ticketmaster.com/artist/1568566

I am so f****** there, with front row seats if he shows anywhere near Houston, TX. I'm convinced he's related to me somehow. I just know it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am convinced this is an elaborate publicity stunt. He knows exactly what he's doing, and I don't think he needs anyone defending him...

At the very least, he's taking advantage of the attention like a pro.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm sure he's laughing all the way to the bank while banging 14 grams with his ladies.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually, he's not. (& by the it's bangin 7 gram rocks, not 14 )

I know this is going to bring tears to your eyes, but Charlie's f*****. He's strapped for cash right now. He's broke. He's worth millions, but it's all tied up in his home & assets. Right now, he's really, really hoping he wins that legal battle vs CBS for the $ he's "entitled" to for the remaining episodes.

Man, he really f***** himself. At 1.2 million $ per episode. So, he's either got millions in cash coming to him if he wins (which won't be anytime soon, but it looks like he's got more time than he has money right now), or, if he loses, he starts selling off assets.

Quickly.

if he wants to keep his "goddessess" and his drug habit.

This is sad, man. I always thought he was really funny, esp in "Major League" & a few other flicks. I hope he gets straight, but I keep getting this sinking feeling he's either gonna die or be pretty much homeless. He's sure as hell not hire-able.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

njodis said:


> I am convinced this is an elaborate publicity stunt. He knows exactly what he's doing, and I don't think he needs anyone defending him...
> 
> At the very least, he's taking advantage of the attention like a pro.


I thought this also, but now he's been fired from Two & a Half Men, I'm not so sure. His half-**sed career is definitely over. He's just blowing the money and killed the one source of income to keep his lavish lifestyle going.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> I thought this also, but now he's been fired from Two & a Half Men, I'm not so sure. His half-**sed career is definitely over. He's just blowing the money and killed the one source of income to keep his lavish lifestyle going.


I definately don't think its a publicity stunt. When all this **** started happening he said something like the ball is now rolling and they can't stop it (they is in reference to whoever runs two and a half men). He's clearly paranoid though. That could be from drug use.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

TenYears said:


> Actually, he's not. (& by the it's bangin 7 gram rocks, not 14 )
> 
> I know this is going to bring tears to your eyes, but Charlie's f*****. He's strapped for cash right now. He's broke. He's worth millions, but it's all tied up in his home & assets. Right now, he's really, really hoping he wins that legal battle vs CBS for the $ he's "entitled" to for the remaining episodes.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with his actions. If he's banging 7 grams, what makes you think he couldn't bang 14? That's the nature of cocaine you can never get enough. He has a serious addiction and people don't recognize the amount of coke he's doing is absolutely insane, it's not what normal people do.

Even if he resorts to selling off his assets, it's far more money than what most people have. No doubt if his addiction keeps accumulating, it's a matter of when he's going to crash. But there's no doubt he's profiting from this publicity in the meantime.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think Charlie is a pretty cool guy. Eh snorts coke off Bree Olsen and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Meli24R said:


>


:teeth


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Meli24R said:


>


How can you not like this guy?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Meli24R said:


>


lol good stuff.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I don't agree with his actions. If he's banging 7 grams, what makes you think he couldn't bang 14? That's the nature of cocaine you can never get enough. He has a serious addiction and people don't recognize the amount of coke he's doing is absolutely insane, it's not what normal people do.
> 
> Even if he resorts to selling off his assets, it's far more money than what most people have. No doubt if his addiction keeps accumulating, it's a matter of when he's going to crash. But there's no doubt he's profiting from this publicity in the meantime.


Yeah, gotta admit I agree. A lot of my family didn't (still don't) believe a lot of the drugs I used to do, the amounts I used to do. Can get outa control really, really fast.

I just found out that he spent millions on a house, literally a block or so away from his main residence, just before he was fired. And...I had no idea how much $ he's making, or could potentially make, off this stupid publicity.

I don't have a God-complex (like some on this forum). Not just about Charlie Sheen, but everything. Anyway....what I mean is the man's destiny is in his own hands. Problem with being that messed up on drugs is a lot of times you can't see that. He seems so...invincible....right now, he probably doesn't understand how quickly, still, alll his homes, $, could disappear. For those that haven't heard, it would blow your f****** mind how much $ he pays in child support. Not that it's necesarrily too much, just that, when you take things like millions of $ of child support paid out every year, on top of the very, very expensive coke habit & the "goddesses"...you can see how it could all disappear.

He has enough $ right now to pay for his grandkids, grandkids, grandkids college education. He may not appreciate that now. Or maybe he does, who knows. But I do know for sure, if he screws this up & blows it all, he will know later, rather than sooner. He'll regret it.

Whatchya gonna do. You can't talk sense into someone at this stage. Best you can probably hope for is an inpatient rehab program. And I'm not talking about 30 days...he prob'ly needs a lot, lot more than that. I've been there, man.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

TenYears said:


> For those that haven't heard, it would blow your f****** mind how much $ he pays in child support. Not that it's necesarrily too much, just that, when you take things like millions of $ of child support paid out every year, on top of the very, very expensive coke habit & the "goddesses"...you can see how it could all disappear.


When you make almost two million dollars every week, or however often Two and a Half Men was on, it goes to figure that you would pay a large sum in child support. For a person that makes that much money I have no sympathy for them losing it all by their own stupidity.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i dont care how bad his movies are and dont care for celebrities much at all, but his ego growing to point of exploding combined with dumb funny lines are so funny! i ****ing love it lol im gonna watch all the vids. I think this should be his new career ****ing funny in a dumb way. i already said that.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Stylicho, I totally agree. Like I said, I don't think that's too much. It's a no-brainer that if you make as much as he makes, you're going to pay more.

On some level, I have sympathy for everyone going thru this. I do kind of feel sorry for him, as I would the guy that rakes in $30K a year and loses everything to drugs.

To me, it's mind-boggling how you can go thru that much $...millions...it shows how powerful addiction can be.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

TenYears said:


> Yeah, gotta admit I agree. A lot of my family didn't (still don't) believe a lot of the drugs I used to do, the amounts I used to do. Can get outa control really, really fast.
> 
> I just found out that he spent millions on a house, literally a block or so away from his main residence, just before he was fired. And...I had no idea how much $ he's making, or could potentially make, off this stupid publicity.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have to agree, he's being really stupid, he had far more chances than what everyone else had and he wasted it with arrogance and hubris. But I also understand he can't help it, it's evident he's been hooked on it for a long time perhaps from the time he became famous in major leagues. This is severe addiction, in the top percentile. You know the only reason those goddesses are there is because he has coke and money. Only reason. It isn't because of Charlie Sheen.

The one thing Charlie made me realize though it's thank god I never got addicted. Even occasional use, the taste can be developed, things like drinking can trigger a desire. It's almost when you see it or drink alcohol for some, your neurons just light up, literally. He needs help, to go into a facility for sometime, not to have the media feed into this and make people think it's one big joke. I laughed at him too, but when I was laughing, I was also laughing at myself. Charlie Sheen is a human being, just like everyone else. Like everyone else, he made some mistakes. His evilness shouldn't beget others evilness because it's simply human nature. I just hope he get help.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Charlie Sheen quotes:

10) "I am on a drug. It's called Charlie Sheen. It's not available. If you try it once, you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body." (to Andrea Canning on _20/20_ after she comments that people think he's on drugs)

9) "I blinked and I cured my brain, that's how. Because everybody has the power. Can't is the cancer of happen. Can't is the cancer of happen.." ( to ABC's Andrea Canning on _20/20_ when asked if he's worried about relapsing)

8) "I'm not bi-polar, "I'm bi-winning. I win here and I win there." (in response to people saying he has mental health issues on _20/20_)

7) "You borrow my brain for five seconds and just be like dude, can't handle it, unplug this *******. It fires in a way that is, I don't know, maybe not from this terrestrial realm. When you've got tiger blood and Adonis DNA, it's like, get with the program dude." (explaining why his enthusiasm comes off as unstable on _20/20_)

6) "Resentments are the rocket fuel that lives in the tip of my saber."- about his fight with _Two and a Half Men_on _TMZ_
http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/28/charlie-sheen-live-interview-tmz-two-and-a-half-men/ 
5) "You're dealing with a Vatican assassin. Sorry. I'm a high priest Vatican assassin warlock." (describing what makes him different than regular people on _20/20_)

4) "Panicking is for amateurs and morons&#8230;.Hope is for suckers and tools." (about returning to _Two and a Half Men_ on _Howard Stern_'s radio show)

3) "It's just strafing runs in my underwear before my first cup of coffee, because I don't have time for these clowns." (discussing his problem dealing with "fools and trolls" on the _Alex Jones_ radio interview)

2) "Whatever ... If they want me in it, it's a smash. If they don't, it's a turd that opens on a tugboat." (on working on _Major League 3_ on the Alex Jones radio show)

1) "I have a 10,000 year old brain and the boogers of a seven-year old." (when discussing that he wants to go back to work even though he was bored with _Two and a Half Men_ on CNN's _Piers Morgan Tonight_)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Emilio Estevez would never. And that is why I fall asleep clutching his headshot, and have one laminated for in the shower.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella said:


> Emilio Estevez would never bi-win


fixed


----------



## faded flowers (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think he was lying about doing 7 gram rocks of crack cocaine and it has apparently fried his brain officially. I guess Charlie is a good example of what happens when you do too many drugs. 

Besides that.. I think he's fuccccking hilarious, entertaining, and relatable Lol. Everything that comes out of his mouth is funny I just hope for his kid's sake he will come to his senses.. I would hate to turn on the news to Charlie Sheen woke up dead!


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

Is an awesome dude. Don't understand why anyone cares so much about what he says.. I mean, we are all allowed to speak our own minds, and we shouldn't be punished for it. 

Winning.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Charlie Sheen is awesome I'd party with him LOL....He's WINNING!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

NikNak31 said:


> Charlie Sheen is awesome I'd party with him LOL....He's WINNING!


You don't want to party with Charlie. Your face would melt off.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Everyone is bi-winning when they're bi-polar.

Except when they're bi-losing.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

writingupastorm said:


> You don't want to party with Charlie. Your face would melt off.


Or, you'd OD. I just drink now (& need to stop that before my liver fails). If I ever relapse again into hard drugs, esp coke, I'm f*****. May as well take a bullet to my head.

If I ever relapsed with Charlie Sheen both our faces would melt off. I'm that bad of an influence when I'm not clean, I'm that insane when I'm using. I'd make Charlie worse, believe it or not.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

mrbojangles said:


>


Bear:
"Charlie Sheen is full of much needed vit-a-amin C"

Charlie:
"No, Adonis DNA, bro"


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/charlie-sheen-show-sputters-in-motor-city/59720?nc
Apparently his show bombed lol


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> Bear:
> "Charlie Sheen is full of much needed vit-a-amin C"
> 
> Charlie:
> "No, Adonis DNA, bro"


:teeth

Also, sometimes I can't ****ing believe the things that capture this country's attention.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have tickets to see Charlie Sheen, in Houston, April 26th. Pretty **** good seats.

My brotha from anotha motha....

I cannot wait...:boogie:clap:yes


----------



## emmalouise89 (Apr 24, 2011)

He's obviously in need of help. I wish someone would just take him under their wing so to speak and help him. It's really sad.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure what to make of him, what with his tour and website and twitter and quotes and Ustream show. 

I will say that winning and tigerblood are finding their way into my vocabulary more and more, though.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

Epic winning, absolute victory. that is all.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

"Can't is the cancer of happen".

Less than 48 hours till showtime in Houston...


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I really don't care what people may say about him. Two and a half men is one of those rare shows that makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## Devoted2You (Dec 15, 2010)

Zil said:


> I really don't care what people may say about him. Two and a half men is one of those rare shows that makes me laugh out loud.


I agree. It's one of the shows that actually me laugh. And its the same that there aren't many that make me laugh out loud like an idiot. Such a funny show.

I personally love him.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.contactmusic.com/news.nsf/story/sheen-dumped-by-goddess-via-text-message_1215009
Sheen dumped by porn girlfriend.


----------



## itswhatever (Apr 3, 2011)

This would be a great opening song for him.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe it is just me and i am gonna be hated for this, but i dont give a damn about Charie Sheen. The hype around him is annoying.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I saw him last night & he was just awesome. It's kind of a personal triumph for me because it's the first time I've been "out" anywhere in about 7 or 8 years. And I went by myself. I was really, really f______ nervous, really anxious. I have to admit I took a lot of "stuff" to help me, to calm my nerves. I was in the front row of the lower section, row A, seat 1, just left of center stage, a good seat.

I had a lot of fun. Charlie was awesome. I really expected it to suck from all the reviews I've read, I was even kinda prepared to leave early. I haven't had that much fun, haven't laughed like that in a long, long time.

I needed this.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

TenYears said:


> I saw him last night & he was just awesome. It's kind of a personal triumph for me because it's the first time I've been "out" anywhere in about 7 or 8 years. And I went by myself. I was really, really f______ nervous, really anxious. I have to admit I took a lot of "stuff" to help me, to calm my nerves. I was in the front row of the lower section, row A, seat 1, just left of center stage, a good seat.
> 
> I had a lot of fun. Charlie was awesome. I really expected it to suck from all the reviews I've read, I was even kinda prepared to leave early. I haven't had that much fun, haven't laughed like that in a long, long time.
> 
> I needed this.


I'm so glad you had such a nice time... it's good to read this.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

caflme said:


> I'm so glad you had such a nice time... it's good to read this.


Thanks. It's in the theatre district in Houston, & there's one garage that leads to about 6 different theatres/venues. I was actually on tv also, a local news channel. I was mixed in with a mob of people.



need2bnormal said:


> That is awesome !! :yay
> 
> Did you get some great pictures - I have some from the Detroit show I was at ... I will put them on the thread in a bit.


No, I was soooo mad, my phone died. I got a new phone a week or so ago, & apparently the battery life is like nothing. I used it to GPS my way to the show so I wouldn't get lost, & by the time I got there it was dead. I found some clips of the Houston show on Youtube but of course I can't link them here.

At one point he talked about Detroit. It was pretty harsh, lol. It was actually a good show, he had his stuff together.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Great review, cool to hear about the SA triumph too!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

He definitely needs help! At the sametime its great entertainment lol. But seriously dude needs major help.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

TenYears said:


> I saw him last night & he was just awesome. It's kind of a personal triumph for me because it's the first time I've been "out" anywhere in about 7 or 8 years. And I went by myself. I was really, really f______ nervous, really anxious. I have to admit I took a lot of "stuff" to help me, to calm my nerves. I was in the front row of the lower section, row A, seat 1, just left of center stage, a good seat.
> 
> I had a lot of fun. Charlie was awesome. I really expected it to suck from all the reviews I've read, I was even kinda prepared to leave early. I haven't had that much fun, haven't laughed like that in a long, long time.
> 
> I needed this.


*Awesome :clap.*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Charlie Sheen's star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame is cracked. coincidence? not bloody likely.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

@ need2bnormal...awesome pics!

In Houston he was roasted on stage by Jeffrey Ross. He didn't hold back, at all. Charlie took it in stride, he was a good sport about it. Some of it was really, really brutal. He talked about Bree Olson (one of his "goddesses") who dumped him, and how he now has to live with the rashes & outbreaks from the STDs for the rest of his life now. It was funny. The crowd was really into it.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I guess this is another obsession of people's I don't understand. Why do we care about all of this again? Is it because he's famous and it makes us feel good to make fun of famous people when they're not doing well? This sort of humor strikes me as . . . desperate and insecure somehow.


----------



## 01001000 01010100 0101000 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I have a man crush on him.


----------

